# 500GB TiVo activation now free



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

I have just noticed that the £49 activation fee on 500gb TiVo is now being waved with some bundles.

Colin's sandwich envy moment I think.

Anyone else regret being an early adopter?

PS It gets worse - 1TB TiVo activation fee is now down to £49 only!


----------



## GizUK (Oct 8, 2001)

Major dude said:


> I have just noticed that the £49 activation fee on 500gb TiVo is now being waved with some bundles.
> 
> Colin's sandwich envy moment I think.
> 
> ...


However if you read the small print you still have to pay £49 installation fee. Therefore nothing has actually happened with regards to the price.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Except that the 500GB is now FREE, you mean!


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

Not bothered, there's a reason why they call them EARLY adopters  

You pay to get it early, if you wait you get it cheaper.

No matter the gadget, has always been, and t'will always be...

Have 'overpaid' for most of the gadgets I've ever had, call me gullible if you want to, but I like to get it asap, albeit for a premium..


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Indeed. I probably would too, if I had the money


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

It looks like the free 500gb Tivo is offered to existing customers too?
When I selected to add an additional Tivo it was only suggesting I would pay the £49 installation fee.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

jonphil said:


> It looks like the free 500gb Tivo is offered to existing customers too?


Correct.


----------

